Ask HN: Best Books on Web Security? - ciaran-ifelse
======
giantg2
I don't see any other replies, so I'll try. Not sure this is what's best, but
it's my experience.

This probably depends on what subdomain you want to look at, such as
networking, software patterns, forensics concerns, or even individual
framework/hardware/language issues.

Network-[https://smile.amazon.com/CompTIA-Security-Network-
Fundamenta...](https://smile.amazon.com/CompTIA-Security-Network-Fundamentals-
CertBlaster/dp/1305093917/ref=sr_1_5?crid=1QEFIWHBRXVCZ&dchild=1&keywords=security%2B+guide+to+network+security+fundamentals&qid=1596035119&sprefix=Security%2B+guide%2Caps%2C530&sr=8-5)

Cyber security and forensics- [https://www.amazon.com/Engineer-Should-
Security-Digital-Fore...](https://www.amazon.com/Engineer-Should-Security-
Digital-Forensics-
ebook/dp/B00FZHRLMI/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=what+every+engineer+should+know+about+cyber&qid=1596035288&sr=8-2)

Patterns- [https://www.amazon.com/Security-Patterns-Practice-
Designing-...](https://www.amazon.com/Security-Patterns-Practice-Designing-
Architectures-
ebook/dp/B00DNZR8K4/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=security+patterns+in+practice&qid=1596035349&sprefix=security++patterns+in+pra&sr=8-3)

